# Sealink Memories



## cambria49

John Hendy and I are currently gathering stories and anecdotes (both amusing and otherwise) from former Sealink personnel for inclusion in a new Ferry Publications book called 'Sealink Memories.' 

There must be a treasure trove of such material and if there are any former Sealink people who would like to share their personal reminiscences with a wider audience, we'd be delighted to hear from them.

We can be contacted by e-mail on: 
[email protected]
[email protected]

With many thanks in advance for your kind assistance,
John Hendy (Ferry Publications)
Justin Merrigan (sealink-holyhead.com)


----------



## Vindi Phil

I served on the B.R. / British Ferries / Sealink Ferries / Stena Line from Dover from 1964 to 1990 when I was declared "permanently unfit for sea". I recall one particularly funny incident which concerned a Purser on the "Shepperton Ferry" when on the Sleeper service to Dunkirk. I will refer to the Purser by his nick-name of Dan Druff. This particular evening at about 2350 hours the BT Police and Immigration came aboard to hand over a returnee to the Purser who had had a tiring period on duty and his signature was required on the paperwork. He asked the returnee, "What is your nationality?". To which he mumbled, "Morrocan". The Purser replied, "American?". "No, Morrocan" was the reply. The purser repeated, "American". Again he said, "No, Morrocan". Finally he accepted his nationality, signed for him and went to the next passenger. This passenger was a big Scot who required a cabin for the crossing. He was required to give his name and said "Mackenzie". The Purser asked, "Is that with an "I" or an "E"?" and received the reply, "Aye". With an "I" said the Purser. "Eeeh" said the Scot. The purser then scratched it out and rewrote "E". He confirmed, "With an "E" ". "Aye" says the Scot which then wound up the Purser. "Good God man, don't you know how to spell your name?" and threw away his pen to laughter from all around him. He then walked out of his office to cool down. At this point the Assistant Purser was approached by a lady who asked him a question and he swiftly directed her to the Purser informing her with a smile that the Purser's name was Mr. Dan Druff and he was just along the deck. She saw him and shouted to him on a crowded deck, "I say, Mr. Druff, Mr. Dan Druff, can I see you?" To which many passengers started to laugh at his name of "Dan Druff".
Regards,
Vindi Phil.


----------



## cambria49

LOL, thanks for that Phil - good days eh!!

May I just ask folk to send their tales to any of the email addresses indicated in my message above, rather than post them on this page? We would like to keep the material original!!

Many thanks!!


----------



## Tmac1720

Ahoy Cambers,

Do you want shipyard tales about the ferries or just operational stories ?


----------



## Hawkeye

Hi Cambria
Whilst I have never sailed for Sealink (I was in the other camp), many of my present shipmates have, so I'll see with they want to give any stories.


----------



## billyboy

afraid i was there when it was stiill "british railways". Did the Newhaven to Dieppe run for a while


----------



## cambria49

Tom me auld mucker - shipyard tales relating to the railway / Sealink ships would be absolutely wonderful!!! (Thumb) 



Tmac1720 said:


> Ahoy Cambers,
> 
> Do you want shipyard tales about the ferries or just operational stories ?


----------



## cambria49

Good on you!!! (Thumb) 



Hawkeye said:


> Hi Cambria
> Whilst I have never sailed for Sealink (I was in the other camp), many of my present shipmates have, so I'll see with they want to give any stories.


----------



## cambria49

That's okay Billyboy - we'll make the connection - send what you can!!!! (Thumb) 



billyboy said:


> afraid i was there when it was stiill "british railways". Did the Newhaven to Dieppe run for a while


----------



## meechingman

My brother will have a heap of stories to tell. He was on all the Newhaven Dieppe ships from the Londres as an apprentice to 2nd (I think) engineer on Senlac until Robbing of Sherwood sold it.

Sadly, he's in hospital following major surgery, but I'll get him to tell me and I'll pass on the tales. Little snippets like the old man ringing down for Full on leaving the East Quay and getting the Brighton up to 19kts in the harbour!

Andy


----------



## billyboy

ha ha ha! ... would have loved to have seen that Andy. bet there was some wash down through the narrows that day


----------



## billyboy

We had a relief skipper both on the Londres and the Brighton. we nicknamed him the cowboy. Down in the boiler rooms we always knew when he was aboard by the sudden jolt when the ship came alongside.

Had a new lad join the londres. he had washed his white shirt and wanted to dry it. I said put it in the fiddley on a hanger after shut down in Dieppe. he did, But, the dummy had put it on a black plastic hanger. just a black and white mess on the grating 10 minutes later.

There was a relief mate came aboard. tough liverpudlian man. he was angry to see a rather camp steward with shoulder length blond hair standing down aft running his fingers through his golden locks> he called out to the steward from the boat deck "Hey, what do you think you are doing" the steward replied "waiting for a nice big man like you ducky" (the rest of us off watch disappeared a bit quick) the face on the mate was redder than the port light.


----------



## cambria49

Fantastic!!! But errr, trying to be diplomatic now, if you want to send memories through for publication, try not posting them on here first as I would like to keep things original!!!! 

I have a great story of the Stena Cambria entering Newhaven in a Force 9 with a Holyhead master - but you'll have to wait for the book!!


----------



## Robin Craythorn

The book is a good idea, I look forward to reading it. I was with Sealink from 1973 - 1989 ( 14 years as Master) on the Weymouth/Portsmouth to Channel Islands/Cherbourg services. I have many happy memories though the close down of our route in 1986 was dramatic to say the least. Will put a few stories together over the next few days, and forward to them on your listed website.
Regards Robin Craythorn


----------



## cambria49

Many thanks Robin, have sent you a PM. Some good ships to think of there!!



Robin Craythorn said:


> The book is a good idea, I look forward to reading it. I was with Sealink from 1973 - 1989 ( 14 years as Master) on the Weymouth/Portsmouth to Channel Islands/Cherbourg services. I have many happy memories though the close down of our route in 1986 was dramatic to say the least. Will put a few stories together over the next few days, and forward to them on your listed website.
> Regards Robin Craythorn


----------



## jason1234

Your post Robin is very good


----------



## billyboy

Put me down for a copy of the book. look forward to a good read. will send anything else to your e mail address.


----------



## cambria49

Billy, thank you so much!!! Look forward to hearing from you on email!!


----------



## CAPT.BOB

Good Day to all "Railway Children," I'm delighted to see there are some still collecting the pension and remembering the days before "British Ferries" and "Stena." Halcion Days!but remember there were other routes apart from Dover and Hollyhead.We in the far north at Larne-Stranraer also found it to have been the best preparation for retirement invented and going to sea was never such fun as under the this way that way badge.


----------



## Danica

meechingman said:


> My brother will have a heap of stories to tell. He was on all the Newhaven Dieppe ships from the Londres as an apprentice to 2nd (I think) engineer on Senlac until Robbing of Sherwood sold it.
> 
> Sadly, he's in hospital following major surgery, but I'll get him to tell me and I'll pass on the tales. Little snippets like the old man ringing down for Full on leaving the East Quay and getting the Brighton up to 19kts in the harbour!
> 
> Andy


Senlac was gorgeous - such a shame I wasn't alive to see her. As everyone says, looking forward to reading that once its finished.


----------



## R396040

*Sealink/Senlac*



Danica said:


> Senlac was gorgeous - such a shame I wasn't alive to see her. As everyone says, looking forward to reading that once its finished.


I was Chf Catering Officer on SENLAC from Jan 1974 to Oct 1976 running Newhaven to Dieppe. We had three complete crews A B C and worked 24 hours on and 48 hrs off. She was a nice looking ship. My last ship to sea after thirty years seagoing, moved on to oil rigs North Sea then Middle East.

Returning to the trend though, one trip I had a well spoken lady passenger approach me nearing Newhaven. She asked if I was responsible for toilets throughout the passenger accommodation and I admitted that it came under my brief. My thoughts at first were that she was a Green,worrying that we flushed sewage directly into the pristine Channel, I assured her that no that wasnt the case and all sewage went to a tank down below and was emptied ashore on a regular basis. She then suprised me by asking if she could see the tank. I said it wasnt possible and why did she want to do so. She then informed me her husband had lost his false teeth down one of the toilets whilst suffering a bout of mal de mer. I sympathised but said it just wasnt possible and the poor man returned home toothless..

Stuart Henderson
France


----------



## Danica

R396040 said:


> I was Chf Catering Officer on SENLAC from Jan 1974 to Oct 1976 running Newhaven to Dieppe. We had three complete crews A B C and worked 24 hours on and 48 hrs off. She was a nice looking ship. My last ship to sea after thirty years seagoing, moved on to oil rigs North Sea then Middle East.


Great stuff! She's now sailing round Greece if I'm not mistaken as Express Apollon, with a few more decks than back in the 70s!


----------



## meechingman

Just _Apollon _now, Danica, running from Bari to Albania and looking very much like she used to, just the usual extra aft extensions to the deck. Looks much better back with a blue hull!

Stuart, you might have met my late brother Barry Gilbert, during your time on board. He was 2nd Eng most of the time.

I got involved with catering on Senlac, but not until 1984, long after you'd left. Working shoreside, it was my job to try and keep track of the complex paper trails that showed where things were going on board. Tricky, until they let me use the pile of spares to build a duplicate computer system and we could just back up the data on one of the removable drives, take it ashore and see it all on screen.


----------



## R396040

*Senlac*



meechingman said:


> Just _Apollon _now, Danica, running from Bari to Albania and looking very much like she used to, just the usual extra aft extensions to the deck. Looks much better back with a blue hull!
> 
> Stuart, you might have met my late brother Barry Gilbert, during your time on board. He was 2nd Eng most of the time.
> 
> I got involved with catering on Senlac, but not until 1984, long after you'd left. Working shoreside, it was my job to try and keep track of the complex paper trails that showed where things were going on board. Tricky, until they let me use the pile of spares to build a duplicate computer system and we could just back up the data on one of the removable drives, take it ashore and see it all on screen.


Hello there,
Yes your brothers name does ring a bell, sorry to hear he has crossed the bar. I think he might be on a group photo I have somewhere when I arranged a coach trip to Beefeaters/Gordons distillery in London. Very good day out I recall/ I had to go straight on to Dover to catch Senlac as she had been transferred temporarily because of a strike. I have heard from a couple of others from those days in the past. I lived in Seaford in those days,great place..
Best wishes
Sttuart H


----------



## meechingman

If you could find that photo and recall a few details and names, maybe, it would make a great item for the Our Newhaven website - www.ournewhaven.org.uk

Cheers
Andy


----------



## sarnarea

Any idea of when this book is likely to be published ?


----------



## R396040

meechingman said:


> If you could find that photo and recall a few details and names, maybe, it would make a great item for the Our Newhaven website - www.ournewhaven.org.uk
> 
> Cheers
> Andy


Hi Andy,
I am in Marbella at presenr on three week break and havent been on line. When I return home I will try and find photo of Gordons Gin visit.
Stuart Henderson


----------



## Grendel

My Father was ports manager for sealink, and has many amusing stories he tells, I will pass on the contact details.
Grendel


----------



## Fred Wood

Grendel said:


> My Father was ports manager for sealink, and has many amusing stories he tells, I will pass on the contact details.
> Grendel


Which port was he at Grendel. Maybe he knows my old man?


----------



## Grendel

he was the ports manager for most of the ports. he was based in London- then Ashford, his name is Jim Ashby.


----------



## Fred Wood

Ask him if he knows John Wood, Ports Director for Sealink and then SeaCo.


----------



## Grendel

will do.


----------



## cambria49

Gents, just to advise, this project is still underway - indeed work on running order is currently underway. So, please feel free to drop me an email at [email protected] with any contributions you may have.


----------



## speedkiller

meechingman said:


> Just _Apollon _now, Danica, running from Bari to Albania and looking very much like she used to, just the usual extra aft extensions to the deck. Looks much better back with a blue hull!


Today the ship sailed for it's last voyage to Aliaga (Turkey) to be broken up!


----------



## meechingman

That's sad news, but thanks for letting us know. At least she had a good innings, over 37 years, more than most of our Newhaven ships. Any news of her sisters, ex Hengist and Horsa. They're a year older.


----------



## speedkiller

Her sisters continue serving their lines without problems.

This is the site of the operating company of hengist http://www.ventourissealines.gr/index.asp?a_id=159.It has some photos of the ship!The ships is in excellent condition and the most people that travel it talk for it with the best words!

Horsa on the other hand as they say is in worse condition than hengist but still stands decently.http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/c850685_49.html

I would also like to inform you that superferry II (ex Prince Laurent) had recently a quite serious crash on the port of Tinos.Now it is at syros on drydock for repairs!


----------



## 44-002

The book was published in November last year.


----------



## expats

From 1975 until 1982 I was on the train ferries Harwich-Zeebrugge....I served on the Suffolk, Norfolk and then on Freightliners....

The old Suffolk was always referred to on VHF, by the 'flash' Townsend Thoresen boats, as the Golden Hind....

There were some real characters Big H. (Keeble), 'Dutchy' Holland, Lennie Smailes, the list goes on...


----------



## Alan Rawlinson

*sealink memories*

Have just sent a contribution for Vol 2 (under consideration it seems) to Justin, covering a few years in Heysham Harbour. Pity we have to tone it down a bit!!


----------

